# Monday Photo Fest



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*More pix*
































I doubt the cans are original to the wiring. 



















Now let's play Spot the Violations. :whistling2:​


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know what's cooler, the meter or the Blatz can.
:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I don't know what's cooler, the meter or the Blatz can.
> :thumbsup:


 Yea those are some pretty cool cans....


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

x3 on the cans.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Spot the violations? On this code cycle or the 1901 code cycle?:jester::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnR said:


> Spot the violations? On this code cycle or the 1901 code cycle?:jester::laughing:


My guess this stuff is from the 40s and 50s.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's still a lot of those Frank Adams fused/switched panels in older retail in my area. Matter of fact, I have a pretty good stockpile of spare parts for them. I can almost guarantee that if I'm going to do a service call in an old downtown retail store with apartments above, the retail portion will have that exact Frank Adams fused/switched panel. It was damned popular.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is'nt frank adams a brewer also ???


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

It is Samuel Adams, Boston Mass.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frank is Sam's brother, out of Cornpatch Iowa.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool Pics!:thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Now I wanna know who's older the tool or the equipment.:laughing:


----------



## davey (Aug 14, 2010)

I know that Frank Adams made CB panels, and now I know (or am reminded) that they made fuseboxes. Do you know whether they made combo panels, whether the type that had main fuses and branch CBs or the type that let you plug in either CBs or fuseholders?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i have all those cans


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I just replaced a Frank Adams panel just like that about 6 months ago. There are still a couple being used in that building. I wanted to keep it, but they want to hold it for one of the museums in the building, along with a 5,000 watt dimmer "steering wheel" I disconnected and MANY old conetop beer cans I've found in the spaces I've had to go through. That Blatz can is aluminum, so it is probably early '80s. I've got a 500+ beer can collection in my attic from when I was collecting in the '70s & '80s!


----------

